# Odzyskanie pliku .vdi (Virtual Disk Image) z ext4

## and1987

Chciałbym odzyskać programem photorec 6.11 (albo podobnym czekam na sugestie) plik .vdi z partycji ext4, ale tu pojawia się problem bo w manualu nie widzę żeby mógł odzyskiwać ten format pliku http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File_Formats_Recovered_By_PhotoRec czy instnieje możliwość zaimportowania sygnatury pliku .vdi żeby program mógł sobie z tym poradzić.

----------

## SlashBeast

* sys-fs/extundelete powinien dac rade.

----------

## and1987

"* sys-fs/extundelete powinien dac rade.", z tego co wyczytałem to program radzi sobie ale musi być zamontowana partycja w systemie np."/dev/sda1", a w moim przypadku ta partycja nie jest zamontowana ( pliki .vdi były na partycji ext4 po czym ktoś nie wiadomo mi z jakich powodów (przypadek ...) usunął partycjie i utworzył nową ntfs, żadnych danch tam nie wgrywał") probowałem też odzyskać całą partycje programem testdisk 6.11, ale wykrył tylko nowa partycje ntfs. Jakich programów musiał bym urzyć żeby sobie z tym poradzić,  odzyskać superbock i odtworzyć tą partycje, albo odzyskać same pliki (.vdi ).

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja bym zrobil obraz tej partycji, gdzie jest ntfs, zamontowal obraz przez loopbacka (losetup), na ntfsie zrobil czystego ext4 i wtedy uzyl bym extundelete. Tak robilem z reiserfsem raz, jak go fatem16 nadpisalem.

----------

## and1987

```
ja1 # mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda6 

ja1 # extundelete /dev/sda6 --restore-all

WARNING: Extended attributes are not restored.

Loading filesystem metadata ... 782 groups loaded.

Loading journal descriptors ... 3 descriptors loaded.

Searching for recoverable inodes in directory / ... 

0 recoverable inodes found.

Looking through the directory structure for deleted files ... 

0 recoverable inodes still lost.

No files were undeleted.

```

Co mogłem zrobić źle (albo czego nie zrobiłem) , że nic nie udało mi się odzyskać?

----------

